# Big Cube BLD



## deadalnix (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm confused with center in big cube BLD. I have develloped my own piece by piece method, but it's a difficult one and confusing. It's realy not a good solution.

What is your method to determine cycles, memorise and solve centers ?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2007)

Have you looked at this?

http://dbeyer.110mb.com/centers_commutators.txt

There's also something on the blindfoldsolving-rubiks-cube Yahoo! group where Chris Hardwick describes his whole method of solving, from beginning to end. It has a pretty good description of solving centers. Honestly, that helped me most of all in figuring it out.


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 13, 2007)

I have found this link in another topic (your topic on edges ) : http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/blindfoldsolving-rubiks-cube/message/1429

Very interesting, I will try it.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 14, 2007)

If you do use the "linked lists" method for memorizing a 4x4 or 5x5 cube just know that it is an excellent beginner method, but nothing more. By beginner method I mean that you will be able to achieve very fast memorization and recall times, comparable even to the more advanced techniques like images or word groupings. However, try to do 2 solves in a row that way... it's fun.... or shall I say the opposite of fun in that you can't forget the imagery from the previous solve and are constantly struggling to remember which story came from which solve for anything more than 2 solves per day.

It's a decent beginner method, but it's not scalable to anything more than a beginner method. I suggest trying something like PAO or a 24 image system with either Roman Rooms or Journeys for a better beginner method that is more easily scalable to something better.

Just my $0.02

Chris


----------



## jerjero (Sep 18, 2007)

can somebody post a link on a tutorial on big cube BLD my thanks to all... im a cuber from the Philippines and a friend of Mateus Almeida.. he won the Philippine open.. heheheh...


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 22, 2007)

There is an one in this forum. Look at the How-to section. Some tips on solvins corner in a center-safe way are missing but it's not realy the harder part.


----------

